# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  mất bước

## cnclaivung

các bác chỉ giáo cái step ud2115b của em : nếu vận tốc đặt 7000 và gia tốc 400 chạy chế độ Jog thì vù vù , nhưng load file chạy thì không được, mất bước liên tục,
hạ dần dần xuống 2000. gia tốc 200 vẫn còn mất bước 1 vài chổ...  , cắt 2d mà 1000 hoặc 2000 biết tới khi nào mới xong đây

----------


## nhatson

> các bác chỉ giáo cái step ud2115b của em : nếu vận tốc đặt 7000 và gia tốc 400 chạy chế độ Jog thì vù vù , nhưng load file chạy thì không được, mất bước liên tục,
> hạ dần dần xuống 2000. gia tốc 200 vẫn còn mất bước 1 vài chổ...  , cắt 2d mà 1000 hoặc 2000 biết tới khi nào mới xong đây


vít me hay thanh răng ah?
vít me thì bước ren ?

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

động cơ bước thường không có hồi tiếp chỉ tối ưu ở khoảng 500rpm thì moment đủ mạnh , chạy tin cậy nhất , bắt nó hoạt động cao hơn thì đỏi hỏi phần cơ phải ngon nhất có thể. Nếu nó chỉ hoạt động dưới 500rpm mà vẫn mất bước thì phải xem lại phần cơ có ngon không đã , em hay test phần cơ bằng cách chỉ cần 2 ngón tay xoay nhẹ cốt visme  phải xoay mượt mà tại mọi vị trí trên hành trình thì em nó mới đạt. Nếu phần cơ đạt như vậy thì mới xem lại phần điện sao bị mất bước.

----------


## CKD

> các bác chỉ giáo cái step ud2115b của em : nếu vận tốc đặt 7000 và gia tốc 400 chạy chế độ Jog thì vù vù , nhưng load file chạy thì không được, mất bước liên tục,
> hạ dần dần xuống 2000. gia tốc 200 vẫn còn mất bước 1 vài chổ...  , cắt 2d mà 1000 hoặc 2000 biết tới khi nào mới xong đây


Chạy JOG vù vù mà mất bước lúc JOG có kiểm tra được không cụ?

----------


## cnclaivung

em chạy thanh răn bước 8.5 , chạy jog thì cỏ thể kiểm tra bằng mắt mà bác.., nếu tắt điện em đẩy  nó rất nhẹ mà,,,ko có hiện tượng giật giật, cũng có thể cho là trơn tru...
em chạy g00 y1000 f 8000 phải nói là rất ngọt, thử cao hơn 9000 cũng được,,,,mà load file vào thì thôi nó è ạch, giật liên tục, hạ mãi xuống còn 2000, thì tạm ổn

----------


## nhatson

cụ đang dùng mach3 hay NCstudio?
b.r

----------


## inhainha

Bác này tiết kiệm chi phí nên chắc sử dụng động cơ không đủ mạnh. ud2115b khá yếu nha bác

----------


## CKD

Có thể cái PC của bác hơi đuối  :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

em đang sài con pentuml 4 :1,9gb  ram 1gb dòng máy bộ HP
chạy mach3
em chạy song mã 2 driver , setcurent số 1 thấp nhất... hiện tại đang chạy full step 1.8đọ

----------


## CKD

Quan trọng là motor chịu được dòng bi nhiêu mà set bác ạ.
Bộ driver của bác.. nó max chi 1.5A thì phải, bác set mức nhỏ nhất không biết là bao nhiêu. Giờ bác set cho nó lớn nhất rồi thử xem sao.

----------


## cnclaivung

thì em đang để mức 1 thì phải...còn moter chịu cao nhất 1.5a thì phải, do thấy nóng quá em hạ curent xuống 1 , nghe lời mai em tăng maximum thử, cháy thì chạy alpha qua lap truyền cho khỏe, bác nghía hộ em cái manul của nó thử cho em vài thông số hợp lý...đội ơn bác nhiều

----------

lenhvui

----------


## nhatson

cụ nên chuyển về chế dộ haft step, chạy fullstep nó hay bị mất bước khi chạy chậm cở 20 30 RPM, dùng chế độ haft step sẽ loại bỏ được chuyện này
RUN current cụ set như tem của motor hoặc 80 90% của motor, bật chế độ auto current cut motor standstill

----------

cnclaivung, lenhvui

----------


## cnclaivung

đội ơn cụ nhiều nhiều, em thử ngay còn chờ gì nữa, cụ mà phán thì chắc rồi...ka ka ka.

----------


## cnclaivung

lợi hại lợi hại thật cụ ạ... em set như cụ bảo...test thử g00 y+1000 F lên 7000 gia tốc 400 máy chạy cứng khừ thắng kình kịch.thử 1 file 2d với 5 đường cắt tròn đường kính 1000. 800. 600. 400 cắt với tốc độ ko tải 7000. gia tốc 600 thì kết quá tuyệt vời ko thấy mất 1 bước nào dù 1 cái khực nhẹ , trước kia cũng như thế mà ko thể nào được , chưa được nữa vòng là thôi em nó mất 1 quảng khoản 100 đến 200, có khi đứng luôn...hic, đền cũng bộn tiền gỗ

----------


## cnclaivung

các bác có cái clip nào hướng dẫn tháo step ra ko bị mất từ ko , cho em xin để ngâm cứu 2 con step bị kẹt cốt của bác Mig, nhờ bác NS chỉ điểm nên em có ý tưởng mới cho cái bộ còn lại để hoài ngứa quá các bác ạ

----------


## nhatson

> các bác có cái clip nào hướng dẫn tháo step ra ko bị mất từ ko , cho em xin để ngâm cứu 2 con step bị kẹt cốt của bác Mig, nhờ bác NS chỉ điểm nên em có ý tưởng mới cho cái bộ còn lại để hoài ngứa quá các bác ạ


vụ mất từ là hên xui, cứ chuột thôi cụ àh

b.r

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## titanhnc

> lợi hại lợi hại thật cụ ạ... em set như cụ bảo...test thử g00 y+1000 F lên 7000 gia tốc 400 máy chạy cứng khừ thắng kình kịch.thử 1 file 2d với 5 đường cắt tròn đường kính 1000. 800. 600. 400 cắt với tốc độ ko tải 7000. gia tốc 600 thì kết quá tuyệt vời ko thấy mất 1 bước nào dù 1 cái khực nhẹ , trước kia cũng như thế mà ko thể nào được , chưa được nữa vòng là thôi em nó mất 1 quảng khoản 100 đến 200, có khi đứng luôn...hic, đền cũng bộn tiền gỗ


bác ơi cho mình hỏi 
mình cũng đang dùng driver ud2115b và step 2 pha 5 dây Vexta 1.5A như bác nhưng mình chỉ có thể cho vận hành không tải ở 1000 và gia tốc 500 thôi bác làm sao cho lên 7000 được vậy

----------


## CNC FANUC

> em chạy thanh răn bước 8.5 , chạy jog thì cỏ thể kiểm tra bằng mắt mà bác.., nếu tắt điện em đẩy  nó rất nhẹ mà,,,ko có hiện tượng giật giật, cũng có thể cho là trơn tru...
> em chạy g00 y1000 f 8000 phải nói là rất ngọt, thử cao hơn 9000 cũng được,,,,mà load file vào thì thôi nó è ạch, giật liên tục, hạ mãi xuống còn 2000, thì tạm ổn


Cho em hỏi ngu tí: giải thích dùm em ý nghĩa của lệnh g0 y1000 f8000 với các bác

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## Gamo

chạy lẹ tới vị trí y1000 tốc độ là 8000 :P

----------


## nhatson

> chạy lẹ tới vị trí y1000 tốc độ là 8000 :P


g0 dâu còn bị khống chế bởi F dâu cụ gamo

----------


## Gamo

à, quên, đúng ùi  :Big Grin:

----------


## CNC FANUC

Ạh ra là vậy, thế mà em thấy bác cnclaivung cứ nói là g0 y1000 f7000 rồi f9000,f2000 theo cụ nhatson nói thì g0 y1000 f1000 hay f9000 cũng như nhau, thế mà cụ laivung lại bảo f2000 chạy êm hơn làm em suy nghĩ mãi

----------


## CKD

> à, quên, đúng ùi


Á à.. biết G-Code không mà quên đại ca...
Anh em ta toàn chơi Plug & Play nên đa phần không nhớ được G-Code. Có software, việc khó để chúng nó làm không à.

----------


## cnclaivung

g1 chứ ko phải g0 bác, em nhầm nhọt. thì mới đầu em chỉnh vận tốc 7000, chạy giật khực , hạ dần hạ dần xuống hết giật thì thôi

----------


## cnclaivung

> bác ơi cho mình hỏi 
> mình cũng đang dùng driver ud2115b và step 2 pha 5 dây Vexta 1.5A như bác nhưng mình chỉ có thể cho vận hành không tải ở 1000 và gia tốc 500 thôi bác làm sao cho lên 7000 được vậy


7000 nó có chạy được đâu, chạy được nhưng mất bước liên tục, ơ chế độ haft thì đở hơn nhưng vần bị, do máy to nhưng động cơ trái nho nó thế, chứ máy nhỏ , viitme bước nhỏ thì mượt lắm đấy

----------


## conga

Haft step và  Fullstep ưu điểm là gì và nhược điểm là gì nhẩy các cụ!

----------


## biết tuốt

> Haft step và  Fullstep ưu điểm là gì và nhược điểm là gì nhẩy các cụ!


cái nút thứ 4 trên driver " lít sai " ấy hả thím :Wink: 
đây là nút chọn  dòng ở chế độ nghỉ của cuộn dây , chọn Haft thì khi khi step nghỉ dòng qua nó bằng 1/2 dòng định mức, khi chọn Full thì dòng 100% dòng định mức
kinh nghiệm là chọn Haft lợi hơn , ít bị nóng step, ít tèo driver

----------

cnclaivung, conga

----------


## emptyhb

> cái nút thứ 4 trên driver " lít sai " ấy hả thím
> đây là nút chọn  dòng ở chế độ nghỉ của cuộn dây , chọn Haft thì khi khi step nghỉ dòng qua nó bằng 1/2 dòng định mức, khi chọn Full thì dòng 100% dòng định mức
> kinh nghiệm là chọn Haft lợi hơn , ít bị nóng step, ít tèo driver


Em tưởng đâu haft step là tăng số bước trên 1 vòng lên gấp đôi?

----------


## cnclaivung

em thấy cũng ko khả quan hơn là mấy, vẫn nóng kinh khủng....có điều đở vật vả hơn fulltep

----------


## biết tuốt

> Em tưởng đâu haft step là tăng số bước trên 1 vòng lên gấp đôi?


cái nút gạt thứ 4
off = Haft current , on = Full Current - chỉnh dòng ở chế độ nghỉ mà
còn số bước thì đã định bằng mấy công tắc  gạt 5678 rồi

----------


## biết tuốt

> em thấy cũng ko khả quan hơn là mấy, vẫn nóng kinh khủng....có điều đở vật vả hơn fulltep


nóng kinh khủng là bác chỉnh dòng lớn quá rồi , chỉnh bớt dòng lại , sờ ấm ấm là ok chứ nóng bỏng thì tèo motor sớm

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## conga

À à, e ko để ý mấy cái đó chỉ set theo hướng dẫn trên driver cho phù hợp vs Step, nhưng đối với loại step trung quốc nó ghi 3A thì bao giờ sét cũng phải hơn, mới chạy OK đc, Sờ âm ấm, không có tiếng kêu to là ok.
P/S: Chỗ e mưa to quá, chỗ thím tuốt đã dùng máy bơm hút nước ra chưa???

----------


## biết tuốt

chỗ a khô reng thím ợ, chỗ thím chắc câu cá được rồi  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> À à, e ko để ý mấy cái đó chỉ set theo hướng dẫn trên driver cho phù hợp vs Step, nhưng đối với loại step trung quốc nó ghi 3A thì bao giờ sét cũng phải hơn, mới chạy OK đc, Sờ âm ấm, không có tiếng kêu to là ok.
> P/S: Chỗ e mưa to quá, chỗ thím tuốt đã dùng máy bơm hút nước ra chưa???


step chạy vỏ có thể đạt 80oC
công nghệ drive cũng ảnh hướng việc sinh nhiệt/moment

trước em xai drive 5phase vexta, setting đúng dòng nó nóng bỏng tay, bỏng đúng nghĩa bỏng, xịt nước vào nó xèo xèo như chảo nóng.... hay cái là nó chảng sao cả

----------

conga

----------


## cnclaivung

của em luộc chín trứng là chuyên pình phường phôi

----------


## cnclaivung

các cụ nghía  hộ em con này bao nhiêu Nm vậy, thank
nó chạy với em hồng

----------


## inhainha

Bác nhìn hàng thứ 4 từ dưới đếm lên, chính là motor loại này. Torque là 5.09Nm.

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung

----------


## conga

> step chạy vỏ có thể đạt 80oC
> công nghệ drive cũng ảnh hướng việc sinh nhiệt/moment
> 
> trước em xai drive 5phase vexta, setting đúng dòng nó nóng bỏng tay, bỏng đúng nghĩa bỏng, xịt nước vào nó xèo xèo như chảo nóng.... hay cái là nó chảng sao cả


Nói đúng ra con step 57 kẹp vs M542 phải nóng mới chạy ngon được, nhưng mà e cũng ko nghĩ đến mức tráng trứng đc. ka ka! ( mà cụ nhatson e thấy trong cuộn đồng bên trong có lớp nhựa mà. 800 độ có bị chảy ko cụ nhẩy.

----------


## Nam CNC

ai nói con 57 chạy với con M542 nóng mới ngon ? em chỉ chỉnh vừa đủ A để chạy được tốc độ max theo thiết kế chạy được là dừng , đa số âm ấm thôi , thấy nóng em lo lắm à , với lại full công suất động cơ chạy gầm gừ , rung thấy ớn ở tốc độ chậm.

----------


## conga

> ai nói con 57 chạy với con M542 nóng mới ngon ? em chỉ chỉnh vừa đủ A để chạy được tốc độ max theo thiết kế chạy được là dừng , đa số âm ấm thôi , thấy nóng em lo lắm à , với lại full công suất động cơ chạy gầm gừ , rung thấy ớn ở tốc độ chậm.


Emmmm. Con sờ tep ( Step trung quốc) bên nhãn có ghi 3A thực tế chạy 3A không tiếng kêu nhưng hay bị mất bước , e sét lên 4A có tiếng ghì kêu của motor nhưng chạy với tốc độ 4K, vitme 1605 thì ko bị mất bước nữa, lấy tay sờ vào motor thì rát bỏng tay ( trục Z và X) 
Và chuẩn là rung thấy ghê cả người ở tốc độ chậm!

----------


## nhatson

> Emmmm. Con sờ tep ( Step trung quốc) bên nhãn có ghi 3A thực tế chạy 3A không tiếng kêu nhưng hay bị mất bước , e sét lên 4A có tiếng ghì kêu của motor nhưng chạy với tốc độ 4K, vitme 1605 thì ko bị mất bước nữa, lấy tay sờ vào motor thì rát bỏng tay ( trục Z và X) 
> Và chuẩn là rung thấy ghê cả người ở tốc độ chậm!


motor của cụ model là gì vậy?

----------


## conga

> motor của cụ model là gì vậy?


Loại này cụ ơi, e hay dùng loại này để lắp máy, giá khá hạt rẻ mà chạy cũng OK

----------

nhatson

----------


## titanhnc

> Loại này cụ ơi, e hay dùng loại này để lắp máy, giá khá hạt rẻ mà chạy cũng OK


theo mình hay chỉnh driver như sau
chỉnh Run bằng với dòng trên motor
chỉnh Stop bằng khoảng 1/3 dòng trên motor
vd : motor 1.5A thì chỉnh Run 1.5 , Stop 0.5 - 0.8A là được
theo mình nhận thấy thì nếu chỉnh Stop bằng Run rất dể mất bước lúc chuyển trạng thái từ đứng giữ cốt sang chạy
cái này mình đã test thực tế và thấy vậy với lại các bác có để ý khi mua driver nội địa nhất là mấy cái driver mà Run , Stop nằm bên trong vỏ ấy ( không tính đến các driver run , stop  ở ngoài vì có thể đã bị chỉnh lại ) thường lúc nào cũng thấy chỉnh stop nhỏ hơn Run

có bác nào có ý kiến khác xin cùng nhau góp ý 
trân trọng

----------


## nhatson

theo em thì moment giữ lớn hơn moment quay, nên dòng giữ ko cần bằng dòng danh định mà có thể nhỏ hơn, chỉ cần 50 đến 70%
em ko nghĩ để dòng stop lớn là nguyên nhân gây mất bước, nguyên nhân có lẽ là để dòng stop lớn motor nóng <> lực từ giảm<> mất bước

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## titanhnc

Các bác cho mình hỏi lạc đề một chút

Khi chạy mach 3 ở đoạn đường cong vận tốc giảm mạnh nhưng khi đến đoạn thẳng nó tăng tốc lên như cài đặt trong motor turning vậy xin hỏi các bác có cách nào chỉnh cho nó chạy đường cong hay đường thẳng gì nó cũng chạy cùng một tốc độ không

Nếu cũng file gia công đó mà chạy với Kcam thì không như vậy

Với lại mạch 3 còn 1vấn đề nửa cái này xảy ra với trục z 
Khi cài đặt vận tốc và gia tốc khác nhau vd vận tốc đặt 800 gia tốc đặt 300 thì xảy ra hiện tượng trục z chưa đâm dao xuống hết x và y đã kéo dài đi tạo thành một đường cong theo chiều sâu của dao điều này nhìn thấy rõ trên thực tế và cũng nhìn thấy được trên màn hình trạng thái của mạch 3 nhưng nếu chỉnh vận tốc và gia tốc bằng nhau hoặc không chênh lệch nhiều thì không bị

Có bác nào đã gặp vấn đề này rồi xin chỉ giáo
Mình gặp lỗi này khi phay mạch in từ eagle dùng ulp pcb gcode cũng như trên nếu dùng với kcam thì không bị

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác cho mình hỏi lạc đề một chút
> 
> Khi chạy mach 3 ở đoạn đường cong vận tốc giảm mạnh nhưng khi đến đoạn thẳng nó tăng tốc lên như cài đặt trong motor turning vậy xin hỏi các bác có cách nào chỉnh cho nó chạy đường cong hay đường thẳng gì nó cũng chạy cùng một tốc độ không
> 
> Nếu cũng file gia công đó mà chạy với Kcam thì không như vậy
> 
> Với lại mạch 3 còn 1vấn đề nửa cái này xảy ra với trục z 
> Khi cài đặt vận tốc và gia tốc khác nhau vd vận tốc đặt 800 gia tốc đặt 300 thì xảy ra hiện tượng trục z chưa đâm dao xuống hết x và y đã kéo dài đi tạo thành một đường cong theo chiều sâu của dao điều này nhìn thấy rõ trên thực tế và cũng nhìn thấy được trên màn hình trạng thái của mạch 3 nhưng nếu chỉnh vận tốc và gia tốc bằng nhau hoặc không chênh lệch nhiều thì không bị
> 
> ...


 em nghĩ vấn đề này là do cv mode của mach3
http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...ettings_v2.pdf

----------


## Mr.L

Thông thường thì với step thường khó mà set chạy được với gia tốc = vận tốc trừ khi vận tốc cài đặt rất nhỏ.
Mach3 có cơ chế tự nội suy và làm mượt đường dao gọi là CV. Với chế độ này thì độ chính xác đường dao cũng giảm theo. Giảm tới mức nào thì tùy thuộc vào giá trị vận tốc & gia tốc, cũng như các giới hạn của CV.
Muốn thật chính xác thì tắt chế độ CV đi, khi dos9 lại thấy Mach3 chạy khuc khục vì quá trính tăng và giảm tốc.

----------


## titanhnc

sao lâu rồi mà không có ai đóng góp thêm cho vấn đề này nhỉ ?
các bác vắng nhà hết rồi sao !

----------


## titanhnc

hôm trước đọc ở đâu không nhớ nhưng có bác hỏi rằng 
làm sao tháo motor step mà* không mất từ* cái vụ này là sao vậy các bác ?
ở nhà , em tháo tanh bành con tép ra nghiên cứu. xong, ráp vào lại chạy cũng đâu thấy khác biệt gì

----------


## Nam CNC

Nếu bạn không thấy có vấn đề gì thì cứ tiếp tục cho nó chạy tiếp thôi.

Việc mất bước tại sao và do đâu , cách nào hạn chế mất bước trong đây anh em đã nói tương đối đầy đủ , cũng có 1 số trường hợp không giải thích được nếu không trực tiếp chứng kiến , bạn có thể dựa vào những điều đó thử nghiệm và đưa ra 1 chế độ set riêng cho máy của mình mà.

Bạn đang dùng hệ bước không có hồi tiếp thì không thể so sánh hiệu quả về tốc độ và thơi gian với mấy em anpha hay step lai được , vì mấy hệ đó được nâng cấp nên ngưỡng tốc độ chạy đến mất bước sẽ cao hơn so với mấy em step thường , còn so với servo thì càng khó hơn nữa.

Ngày trước em làm máy chẳng có bạn bè hay forum nào để trao đổi học hỏi , em phải dành thời gian ra ngồi thử nghiệm các dãi tốc độ trên 1 file , rồi thử nhiều file , so sánh đủ thứ rồi mới có 1 chế độ chỉnh máy cho riêng mình như thế nào là chạy êm , ít nóng , không mất bước , tốc độ chạy không quá chậm. Ngoài ra tốc độ phải dựa trên kết cấu máy , spindle , dao cắt .... không thể nào có 1 chế độ chuẩn cho tất cả được.

----------

cnclaivung, huyquynhbk

----------


## titanhnc

bác Nam cho mình hỏi xí nhé
hôm trước vô tình vớ được 1 con alpha step có thắng từ mà không hay đem về lấy 4 dây đấu vào driver vẫn chạy được
motor khá to tương đương với con vexta pk266-02A cốt 8mm nhưng nhìn thẻ bài thấy ghi là DC 5.06V 0.8A nên đang thắc mắc motor xác ngang ngửa, cỡ dây đồng và lõi từ cũng thế nhưng sao ampe nhỏ thế
đang tìm datasheet của nó nhưng không thấy
bác có am hiểu về con này xin tư vấn giúp
nghe nói alpha step chạy chuẩn lắm nên dự định sau này tháp thành truc A
Model em nó là Vexta - ASM66MC- DC5.06 - 0.8A

----------


## Nam CNC

thông số ở ngoài như thế nào em cũng chẳng biết đánh giá cụ thể nó ra sao , đôi lúc thấy nó ảo ảo , nhưng dòng là thật , dòng con này nhỏ vì nó là động cơ đi chung với drive dùng điện 200-220VAC , nên nó bé thế , còn dòng 110VAC thì dòng của nó tầm 1.7A , việc bạn đấu vào drive nó vẫn chạy bình thường thôi vì bản chất nó là động cơ bước 2 pha mà , nhưng nếu drive có nguồn cấp là DC có áp thấp thì điều khiển không ngon , nó chạy cà giựt và dễ mất bước lắm. Mấy em anpha nên đi chung với drive của nó thì mới hiệu quả nhất và lúc đó nó mới chạy có hồi tiếp được.

----------


## titanhnc

> thông số ở ngoài như thế nào em cũng chẳng biết đánh giá cụ thể nó ra sao , đôi lúc thấy nó ảo ảo , nhưng dòng là thật , dòng con này nhỏ vì nó là động cơ đi chung với drive dùng điện 200-220VAC , nên nó bé thế , còn dòng 110VAC thì dòng của nó tầm 1.7A , việc bạn đấu vào drive nó vẫn chạy bình thường thôi vì bản chất nó là động cơ bước 2 pha mà , nhưng nếu drive có nguồn cấp là DC có áp thấp thì điều khiển không ngon , nó chạy cà giựt và dễ mất bước lắm. Mấy em anpha nên đi chung với drive của nó thì mới hiệu quả nhất và lúc đó nó mới chạy có hồi tiếp được.


cảm ơn bác đã tư vấn 
xem ra anh alpha này hơi khó chơi nhỉ ! thôi thì để đó từ từ ngâm cú sau vậy , còn không được nữa thì ... ra bãi phơi nắng tiếp

----------


## solero

> bác Nam cho mình hỏi xí nhé
> hôm trước vô tình vớ được 1 con alpha step có thắng từ mà không hay đem về lấy 4 dây đấu vào driver vẫn chạy được
> motor khá to tương đương với con vexta pk266-02A cốt 8mm nhưng nhìn thẻ bài thấy ghi là DC 5.06V 0.8A nên đang thắc mắc motor xác ngang ngửa, cỡ dây đồng và lõi từ cũng thế nhưng sao ampe nhỏ thế
> đang tìm datasheet của nó nhưng không thấy
> bác có am hiểu về con này xin tư vấn giúp
> nghe nói alpha step chạy chuẩn lắm nên dự định sau này tháp thành truc A
> Model em nó là Vexta - ASM66MC- DC5.06 - 0.8A


Alphastep dùng dòng AC, tần số khi hoạt động khoảng 35KhZ

Với Driver ASD-C, Khi nghỉ nó nuôi motor khoảng ~24VAC
Khi hoạt động nuôi motor khoảng ~120VAC@35KhZ

P/s: Các thông số trên em đo lâu rồi có thể không chính xác.

Vậy motor AlphaStep lắp vào driver thường chạy được nhưng không ngon. Cần Driver AC áp cao chạy mới ngon.

----------


## nhatson

> Alphastep dùng dòng AC, tần số khi hoạt động khoảng 35KhZ
> 
> Với Driver ASD-C, Khi nghỉ nó nuôi motor khoảng ~24VAC
> Khi hoạt động nuôi motor khoảng ~120VAC@35KhZ
> 
> P/s: Các thông số trên em đo lâu rồi có thể không chính xác.
> 
> Vậy motor AlphaStep lắp vào driver thường chạy được nhưng không ngon. Cần Driver AC áp cao chạy mới ngon.


alphastep có 2 dòng, 1 dòng chạy ac , 1 dòng chạy dc
motor dòng ac cắm vào drive dc chạy ko tốt

một tbi hiệu năng cao thì cần sự đồng bộ cao

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà alphastep sao bị mất bước được hả các cụ? :x :x :x

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, mà alphastep sao bị mất bước được hả các cụ? :x :x :x


thì motor alpha step chạy với driv ông gà hay ông nhật sơn được mà nó sẽ mất bước  :Smile:

----------


## tranphong248

Chào các bác. Nhờ các bác trợ giúp e cái motor Vexta PK 268-02A bị mất bước.
Tình hình là e xài drive Vexta UDK 2120, đặt chế độ haft, dòng đặt ở mức khoảng 1,7A. Tốc độ 600mm, gia tốc 400, 400 xung, đã thử nhiều cách theo chuyên mục “ mất bước” do bác CNCLAIVUNG khởi xướng nhưng vẫn chưa ổn (e chạy Jog), nhờ các bác khắc phục giúp e. Cảm ơn các bác nhìu ạh

----------


## cnclaivung

bác hạ gia tốc xem thử, em chạy 1500mm/ gia tốc 200 mất bước tè le, hạ xuống 120, chạy mãi mong nó mất mà nó ko mất...kke :>
thế là đở tốn xiềng cho nó

----------

tranphong248

----------


## titanhnc

Me của bác bước vào nhiêu ly vậy?
Em cũng dùng motor đó nhưng driver ud 2115b chạy 3000 gia tốc 500 . Chạy jog tới 5000 cũng có mất bước nào đâu

----------


## tranphong248

E chỉ test phần điện không hà bác ơi. Chưa ráp được phần cơ
Mà Drive 2115b chạy được với Step PK – 268 ha bác?

----------


## cnclaivung

cứ ráp đi chạy rồi biết nhé

----------


## titanhnc

chạy được bác ah!
quan trọng là biết cách đấu dây motor thôi. mà bác chưa có phần cơ làm sao bác biết được nó có mất bước không?

----------


## titanhnc

mà coi chừng bác chưa gạt sang chế độ step/dir  đó . cái cần gạt 1p/2p ấy

----------


## tranphong248

E đặt ở 1P (2P không chạy được), chế độ haft. Chạy với code (hoặc jog) mà nó cũng mất. Chắc là do e set dòng trên nguồn và drive chưa đủ (Sợ nó tèo cái drive bác ạh).
Drive 2120 của e nó không chịu chạy step 4 dây, đấu 2 dây chung nữa nó mới rồ ga ợ

----------


## titanhnc

bác chụp cái hình driver của bác lên cho anh em xem thử !

----------


## titanhnc

bác dùng BOB tích cực ngõ ra là + hay là - , có ic 7404 đệm dòng không bác, bác kéo -cw và -ccw lên +5V hay là GND?

----------


## titanhnc

còn 1 điểm chú ý nữa là motor đứt 1 dây hoặc trên driver lỏng mối hàn củng mất bước tè le luôn đó bác
mai rảnh em úp cách đấu driver của em lên cho bác xem coi bác có phát hiện gì mới không , giờ e thăng đây khua rồi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tranphong248

E dùng loại này: 

(mượn hình của bác Quãng nha)
Đấu dây theo kiểu + chung, còn con IC 7404 gì đó e hỏng piết (dốt điện mờ)
BOB của bác robot ợ

----------


## titanhnc

Bác nên xem kỹ manual của đriver để biết cách đấu khiển

----------


## titanhnc

bác chú ý kỹ cái hình này

cw + và ccw + đấu đến BOB , cw - và ccw - đấu xuống GND nếu BOB của bác có IC đảo và ngược lại 
cw + và ccw + đấu đến +5V, cw - và ccw - đấu đền BOB
bác đấu cw - và ccw - xuống GND thì làm sao cách ly quang trong driver nó hoạt động đúng được ,vì thực chất nó là 1 bóng led và 1 tránistor hở cực máng mà

----------

